# Need a way to make makeup mirrors



## TimMiller (Nov 5, 2009)

For our churches Christmas pageant they need makeup mirrors. We were thinking of something about 4-5 feet long and then 2' high to set on tables. I would also like the mirrors to be able to go back to back so you can have people sit on both sides of the tables. These will be used every year, so something that will help protect the mirrors would also be great. I hope that this wasnt too confusing.


----------



## epimetheus (Nov 5, 2009)

I would route a suitable size groove into a piece of 2x2 and make a frame out of that. Fasten the corners with whatever method you see fit - brad nails, angle brackets, etc. Top should be removable to replace the inevitable broken mirror. You could use the 2x2 to make a base as well - outriggers with 45 degree bracing for a little added reinforcement.


----------



## Footer (Nov 5, 2009)

Do they need integrated lights or anything fancy like that? The few places I have worked that have makeshift dressing rooms use something like this... Conair Lighted Makeup Mirror

I would suggest at least getting lights to put near them. Putting on stage makeup without the right light can be a disaster. 

After you figure in the cost of the glass and the cost for proper lighting... the build your own option will save you money... but not all that much.


----------



## Kelite (Nov 5, 2009)

I recall the make up mirrors (with integral lighting) used in the make up tent were pretty effective, especially when getting ready for filming while still dark (4:30 am).




Perhaps this idea could be used with the 4-5 ft long design you mentioned in your original post, Tim.


----------



## Van (Nov 5, 2009)

Something similar to this:



These are portable, storable. and you can attach a 5 ' "vanity light Bar" to the top woth velcro. We used to use these in a makeshift dressing room at a theater I used to work at. All the measurements are approx. I just kinda threw this together from memory. They use those cheeapo door mount mirrors that you can get at Target, Mall-Mart, where ever, just adjust your measurement to fit . 
Nice thing is they are double sided so you can put one in the middle of a 6foot table and two actors can be on each side of it. and still conform to equity rules about make-up space


----------



## Kelite (Nov 5, 2009)

Now THAT is a great idea Van.....


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 5, 2009)

Van, please tell me you have a **** good reason for making the dimensions 24 1/64" and 59 15/26"!


----------



## Van (Nov 5, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> Van, please tell me you have a **** good reason for making the dimensions 24 1/64" and 59 15/26"!


 Because...... I'm just that meticulous! 


My shop has a 1/128th tolerance. If you route you're out!


Can you say "sick as a dog and at work anyway."


----------



## Terry (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi, This is Terry...I'm Tim's mom and a makeup artist. Thank you for the diagram...it's very similar to one I drew for Tim (without the measurements, etc.) I am glad this is doable! I don't have a big budget for mirrors and been told everything must be lightweight for tear down and storage. We have 80+ cast members in this production we must move through quickly so the mirrors must be sturdy. We'll be in room with bright, flourescent light but I really like the velcro idea for the future. (Yes, I've worked on a loading dock in the dark several times!)


----------



## JChenault (Nov 5, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> Van, please tell me you have a **** good reason for making the dimensions 24 1/64" and 59 15/26"!



You can Read those dimensions !!!

I need to get better glasses. - or a magnifying glass.


----------



## lieperjp (Nov 6, 2009)

Be careful of what cheap mirror you get... I got one for our room this school year. The mirror looked fine in the store but when it got back here the reflection was off. Spend a little more to get a better mirror.


----------

